# east village pretenders



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

here, in the east village, manhattan, nyc, everyone claims to be an artist. my rooftop ferals held an exhibit a few nights ago:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/100fires/tags/pigeonart/


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Aias, those shots are very pretty. If you use your imagination and think of the snow as sky it would look like a whole lot of planes flying.

You need to get them enlarged and framed.


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

thank you so much! if only i had the rights to the art work, but the pigeons just wont sign it over!



Lady Tarheel said:


> Aias, those shots are very pretty. If you use your imagination and think of the snow as sky it would look like a whole lot of planes flying.
> 
> You need to get them enlarged and framed.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

How cool is that!!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Aias, those shots are very pretty. If you use your imagination and think of the snow as sky it would look like a whole lot of planes flying.
> 
> You need to get them enlarged and framed.



At first glance that's what I thought it was .
They are great artists and great pic.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW!! I SAY FRAME!!!

That's a great shot!!

All animals are artists...just have to find their own "medium!"

We had an elephant (Ruby) at our local zoo, who painted and her paintings sold like hotcakes!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Great photo Aias.  
Thanks for sharing it with us.

Cindy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That is so beautiful. Like Shi, I say frame it!

Feather


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice & unusual picture. its difficult to say its a photo. more like a painting on canvas


----------

